# Searching for knitting group



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group in my hometown of Proctor, VT. One of our recent attendees is actually visiting here from Corpus Christi, TX and will be returning home soon. She has been complaining that htere are no knitters in Texas because it is too warm. I am sure she is mistaken, and am looking for any knitting groups that might be out there for her. Can KP help?


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

If you go to the top of the page, there is a link to User List. I typed in Corpus Christi in the Location search box and came up with 6 or 7 member names.

I think she will find someone there.

Lynne


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

Find a yarn shop in the Yellow pages - ask them about groups. Go to Meetup.com and find the closest group. The Knitting Guild of America (TKGA) and The Crochet Guild of America (TCGA) both have web sites with a "Contact Us" feature. Ask them about affiliated Guilds in Texas. Call the local public library hot line and ask them for local guilds. Put notices on community bulletin boards and start your own group. If you belong to a church, start a charity knitting group there. i.e., if you can't find a group, start a group.


----------



## Docinia (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe that there is a knitting group at Knotty Girls, a LYS. I will be looking for a group myself when I retire next year.


----------



## SaxDragon (Dec 31, 2012)

There isn't a currently active crochet/knitting group in Corpus Christi. The LYS has closed as far as I know, and the groups on meetup and ravelry don't appear to be meeting anymore. Ditto for the guild groups. I've been somewhat disappointed since moving back here. It's not just yarn groups that fail here, I haven't found an active group for diabetics either (other than the education class/support group). 

Have your customer look us up on ravelry (the Studio in groups), maybe we can stir up enough interest to get a group going again.


----------



## SaxDragon (Dec 31, 2012)

Heard there's a group meeting at half price books (cafe) this thursday at 6:30. Let your friend know, if you can. I think I'll go just to see if it's for real LOL


----------

